# Local shows? English walk-trot class?



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

So first off: I've never shown before. I have no idea what's expected. Someday I'd LOVE to show my mare in a recognized dressage show, but she's definitely not ready, and since I'm a poor grad student, I don't have the money! So I'm thinking of showing in a few small, local shows instead. It'd get her used to the atmosphere (and it's safer than a parade or fair), and it'd be a cheap(er) learning experience! I know of a trainer-friend that starts her show horses at these local shows, and it always looks like a lot of fun.  

We have a local saddle club that hosts shows throughout Iowa all summer long. But I'm a bit clueless about their categories. I believe the closest they have to dressage is "English Walk-Trot"? What are judges looking for in this? I'm not out to win ribbons here, but I want to be prepared. My mare is 4 years old, and was broke to drive last year, and I just broke her to ride this Christmas. She's been exceptionally good, and just sensible in general. I'm slowly working on strengthening her back (no "headsetting", just long and low work), but she's great with bit connection. I'm not sure if she'll be ready to show, but I think it's nice to have a goal to work towards. 

Another possible problem is that she's a Friesian, and they have very upright necks. When she relaxes, she will begin to arch her neck a bit (and then she engages her core), but she's not a peanut roller by any means. Many of the local shows are not breed specific, but I'm wondering how they'd judge this with different breeds. My mare actually has a very nice, supple walk and trot when she relaxes. 

Any info and advice would be appreciated! Again, I'm not sure if I'll show or not, but I refuse to unless we're both absolutely prepared. Thanks!


----------

